# has any one here kept a moray eel?



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im a total newb when it comes to salt water. in fact i really have no clue on anything on the subject. i did read Andrews FAQ. it help me with some basic qs.
so i was in my lfs and they had a few Moray eels that looked killer. does anyone have any information on keeping these fish?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they get big and are kinda mean and thats all i know

not a good fish for a community sw tank to


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i was looking at either a zebra or snowflake. i guess they can get up to 30 inches. they require about 55 gallons and while the more aggressive eels shouldnt be in a reef environment, i read that the snowflake and zebra do well in a reef. 
i hear theyre wicked blind too, so they can actually do well in a community tnk. the only thing is that the other fish should be bigger. the eels wont eat anythign that wont fit in their mouth.
all of this i gathered from reefaquarium.com ( ithink that was the site).

i think im gonna go back to andrews faq and read up about a fish and reef set up


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I kept a moray eel, but not a marine one, and not for very long, but it was cool while it lasted


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> they get big and are kinda mean and thats all i know
> 
> not a good fish for a community sw tank to


 not all as far as I am aware are like that


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > they get big and are kinda mean and thats all i know
> ...


 thats not my info, thats just what my lfs said


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

In my opinion, eels are boring. *don't yell, just my opinion* LOL

I had a snowflake eel with a trigger for a while, they were both juveniles. The trigger was bigger than the eel, but that did not stop the eel from periodically attacking the trigger, sometimes leaving gashes in the trigger.

The eel would hide most of the time. I really only would get a good look at the entire eel when I would feed him with a feeding stick. He would fly out of his burrow grab the shrimp and back to the burrow he went.

Eels also like to escape from the tank.

Not trying to deter you from getting one, just sharing my experience.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks andrew, ive been doing some research all nite on different forums, but i wanted to get an opinion from some one on the fury, i guess i needed someone i could trust better








from what i gathered, it seems snowflakes and zebras are very easy to keep as far as a marine tank go. it also seems that they are quite the escape artist though. thanks for the input

one last question, are they reef compatible? i didnt really see a definitive answer. kinda like can piranhas be in a community tank







some said yes, while others say they are reef busters


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Reef safe is kind of a broad term.
Snowflake eels will eat any and all shrimp, some crabs, and any fish it can kill.
It will not bother corals. 
The one I had did eat my sally lightfoot crab, but didn't bother my emerald crab.
It didn't bother my snails either.

I kept him well fed on raw shrimp, squid, pieces of fish fillet. I hand fed it with tongs.

So, IMO, they are reef safe, but you will have to experiment with your clean up crew, and be careful of fish choice. Oh, he didn't bother my urchin either.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i no that they die really easily and do not tolerate ph inbalances


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have kept Black -edge morays and have enjoyed them immensly, except for the bite I took from my biggest girl...by the way their saliva has an anticoagulative effect, FYI...








I would consider none of the morays as reef safe, as they are fairly voracious feeders once established...I keep mine in species tanks


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

anticoagulative effect? wut does that mean?just wondering.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jebus said:


> anticoagulative effect? wut does that mean?just wondering.


the salva they have prevents clotting of blood..



> In my opinion, eels are boring. *don't yell, just my opinion*


say it ain't so...
















..no but it is true alot of eel do the laying around routine alot..i have owned a variey of species..best one being an zebra eel...most calmest fish you will ever see(eel wise)..non-aggressive,very mellow..but be warn these eels get huge..my almost was 3 feet long when it stretched..as for reef safe..i have always been against adding eels to a reefs..imo..they knock stuff over,eat any type of shrimp or small fish that are available in there surrounding and worst parts there sloppy eatters and produce alot of waste that can make for bad water qualities.. i would say,if you want to get an eel to go with an all fish tank and to make sure you have the space to house one.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome pack,. thanks for the info


----------

